# COVID Project: New "Do it All" Board



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok...so to fight boredom and give myself the chance to play more at home I'm going to build a mega dream board...again.

I've learned a bunch over time as I've built various boards. I figured I'd try and document this one.

Step 1: Planning










Some of these things I already own, or in the case of the Automatone, already had on order. My goal here is great tone (through headphones), flexibility, ability to jam/practice with tracks and of course fun. 

I don't have a picture but I spent a chunk of yesterday doing inventory on the plugs and cables I would need. I think I have it all on hand - but it wouldn't be the firs time I misjudged that lol. Once the switcher shows up I'll be able to start laying out the cable runs and put the Dual Lock down. 

Power is going to be supplied by the new CIOKS Hi5 MOD's that Temple is releasing. I also have a 4x4 in/out mod to help with output routing. The first pedal in the chain won't be in a loop so I can goose the chain anytime and it will also act as the input for the board.

Anyhow, if you're nerdy like me and follow folks like Goodwood or Omilion Audio on Instagram feel free to follow along here. I really like building boards and learning and I'm going to try and be really patient this time to get it just right.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm also building a board right now!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’d like to build one , I even have a list of pedals I’d like for it.but I really want a white falcon badly. 1/3 way there for a used falcon. Ugh why do I have such experience taste .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I'm also building a board right now!


I'd love to see pics or plans if you have them! If you haven't come across pedalplayground.com yet it is super helpful in planning everything out!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

TimH said:


> I spent a chunk of yesterday doing inventory on the plugs and cables I would need. I think I have it all on hand


What kind of plugs are you using? The spacing seems really ambitious around some areas, and the plugs look like they are going to hang over the top of the board.

Also, plugging headphones into the Iridium at that location is going to be problematic. I bought one of these cables and a 3.5mm-to-1/4-inch adapter to connect the headphone output to one of the Temple 4-jack patch modules. Works like a charm!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

troyhead said:


> What kind of plugs are you using? The spacing seems really ambitious around some areas, and the plugs look like they are going to hang over the top of the board.
> 
> Also, plugging headphones into the Iridium at that location is going to be problematic. I bought one of these cables and a 3.5mm-to-1/4-inch adapter to connect the headphone output to one of the Temple 4-jack patch modules. Works like a charm!


pretty well all square plugs. I’ve got the planner down to a science so I’m confident it will fit.
I won’t often use headphones on the iridium - I have a Shure wired headphone amp that I will use right off the outputs most of the time. The RC-3 is mostly there to give me an AUX in so I can jam along with tracks.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Things are starting to trickle in. I’ve taped off the board dimensions on my work table and starting to plot things out in advance.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Is that a Trio 21 or 28??
I just ordered and am waiting on a trio 28


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you keep the tuner on?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> Do you keep the tuner on?


Yup. The switcher has a dedicate tuner out.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Cups said:


> Is that a Trio 21 or 28??
> I just ordered and am waiting on a trio 28


It's a Duo 24. Wanted it as compact as I can get it! There were versions of both I planned out but ultimately I just don't want to board to be that big. Plus I still have the Duo24 bag from an old build so I was extra motivated. Had I gone with either of the Trio boards I could have kept the volume pedal on the board...ultimately I decided to move it off. I have several options for auto swells should I feel it's necessary.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Tim, do you have the Radial DI yet? I hear that Temple have a nice DI module. (Supposedly)


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Hey Tim, do you have the Radial DI yet? I hear that Temple have a nice DI module. (Supposedly)


Yeah, there are a billion of them laying around at my church. Doesn't mean I wouldn't consider adding the modules down the road.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TimH said:


> Yup. The switcher has a dedicate tuner out.


A solid setup.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

What is the golden boy bringing to the table, that the tomato cannot?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> What is the golden boy bringing to the table, that the tomato cannot?


I actually swapped out the GB for a Vemuram Shanks 3k pretty well for that reason..


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

The board, Shanks and power modules came in today.

still looking good as far as spacing and such. My one small concern is the Automatone midi connections 😬

Tonight I’ll put the tabs on in preparation for the raw cables.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Last night I cut most of the wires, installed the CIOKS power modules, and started applying Velcro. I was also ensuring my spacing choices...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Putting pedals horizontal is weird for me,not saying it's wrong, I just can't do it?

Still following!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

MarkM said:


> Putting pedals horizontal is weird for me,not saying it's wrong, I just can't do it?
> 
> Still following!


I get that. However, I wanted to stick with Temple and I didn't want the board to have a lot of wasted space (OCD anyone?) AND I already had the Duo 24 bag on hand. So while it isn't my favourite either, it made sense in this case 

Zoia is out for delivery so I will likely add the audio cables and zip ties later today.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@TimH , looking forward to seeing the finished board.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Worked on the cable runs tonight. Looks more chaotic than the finished product. Lots of trimming and soldering comes next.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

A bunch of soldering work this afternoon and it’s coming together nicely. I should note those top two pedals are not off the board as the camera angle makes them appear. The flat jacks on the RC-3 will just spill off the edge but I’m ok with that.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

The hi 5 mods look way cleaner than the Voodoo Lab bracket I have under my Temple board -- it can really get in the way. Wish they had been around when I was building this board!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

are you running the Iridium last before the DI or something like a reverb after it?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

vadsy said:


> are you running the Iridium last before the DI or something like a reverb after it?


Iridium comes last (well, the RC-3 is after it). I want th3 rig to easily transition to the front of a clean amp...so if I run the iridium last I can just hit the mono switch, turn it off, and my wet FX levels won't be all messed up.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

My switcher is stuck in the mail :/ I'll update again once it arrives.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Looking forward to it! I'm planning on doing the same this winter.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Switcher arrived! Time to clean up most of the cables!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thoughts on the zoia?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> Thoughts on the zoia?


Actually I haven't even tried to fire it up yet. I was hoping the switcher would have been here over a week ago but alas all of my fun was put on hold by Canada Post. 

To he honest, I'm scared of it lol. That being said I know and trust Empress and fully expect to be blown away...once I figure out how it actually works lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I watched some YT videos to see if it would make sense to me. It can do anything, but one has to know the programming.

I gotta wonder if the user presets may be worth it alone though..


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> I watched some YT videos to see if it would make sense to me. It can do anything, but one has to know the programming.
> 
> I gotta wonder if the user presets may be worth it alone though..


@juiceboxjosh sold me on it. He says the user community and patch sharing database is awesome. I'm trusting he's right!

Honestly my needs are pretty basic for it on the surface. POG, chorus, trem would be like the bare minimum...but finding one pedal that does all of those well is a pretty small list. The H9 I guess...but I've done that before and didn't like the workflow with it. If nothing else the Zoia seems like endless fun when I just want to screw around with sounds.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was thinking about grabbing one for glitch and polyphonic synth (which i dont really need, but hey) but im leaning more towards the poly beebo.

I would bet the zoia community is pretty good as it can run with anything (samplers, beat machines, synths, guitar, bass).


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

No pic today but I did wire up and test all of the loops on the switcher. Everything works great...although the Bloom is a bit noisier than I recall but it's not my cabling at fault lol. 

I _might _be able to finish it up tomorrow...here's to hoping!


----------



## screvans (Jun 5, 2018)

What do you know that I don't, @TimH ?! Is Moog shipping MKIIs? Did you order yours from Moog? I'm dying to get mine.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

screvans said:


> What do you know that I don't, @TimH ?! Is Moog shipping MKIIs? Did you order yours from Moog? I'm dying to get mine.


Oh I just meant the wiring...the MKII will come when it comes. I did order from Moog...Josh figures they ordered on Jan 8...so we’ll hit the 4 week mark tomorrow. Hopefully no more than 2 more weeks to wait.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, everything that can be done is done. I’m quite please with the results. Everything soldered up first time and she’s as noise free as I’d expected. 

I still haven’t fully committed to the looper staying on the board as I am going to utilize a headphone amp anyhow so it’s a bit redundant...in cast you’re wondering why I haven’t run into the patch bay yet.

This was my first experience with the COIKS style power cables...they don’t tidy up as nice as some others but I can live with that. Having the PS as and end module with easy expansion is worth that small trade off.

Once the MKII comes in an I have the chance to program the MIDI I’ll do a little video tour of the board. Until then I’m gonna get to playing Again.


----------

